# sytropin



## BAC215 (Jan 20, 2015)

Anybody use sytropin?


----------



## Bigwhite (Jan 20, 2015)

No............


----------



## Spongy (Jan 20, 2015)

What is a sytropin?  Is it a toothpaste?


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jan 20, 2015)

HGH oral spray lol


----------



## Spongy (Jan 20, 2015)

Leiurus said:


> HGH oral spray lol



Furrealz??


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jan 20, 2015)

Spongy said:


> Furrealz??



Furrealz niggah:  http://www.sytropin.com/


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 20, 2015)

Leiurus said:


> HGH oral spray lol



Hey lei can you hook me up with a source for this?  I heard it is like using Binaca. Is it peppermint flavored?


----------



## BAC215 (Jan 20, 2015)

I read that its HGH but its labeled as a HGH release, so you don't need a prescription. Also heard the bottle only lasts about 2 weeks though. I'm just asking ppl on here if they use it and how it works for them or if there is something else out there that is good.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 20, 2015)

BAC215 said:


> I read that its HGH but its labeled as a HGH release, so you don't need a prescription. Also heard the bottle only lasts about 2 weeks though. I'm just asking ppl on here if they use it and how it works for them or if there is something else out there that is good.



Its fake brother. Its not hgh.


----------



## BAC215 (Jan 20, 2015)

Cobra, you know of anything else?


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 20, 2015)

BAC215 said:


> Cobra, you know of anything else?



^^^ Yes he does.  Its called hgh..........


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 20, 2015)

BAC215 said:


> Cobra, you know of anything else?



You must be new trying to get in the gh game. How much money do you have to lose? I ask this because unless your buying scripted gh from someone your more than likely going to find alot of expensive junk.


----------



## BAC215 (Jan 20, 2015)

I have money, just not looking to use right now. I'm just wanting to learn more about GH get reviews from actual users.


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 20, 2015)

Yea I heard with HGH you don't even have to workout, it just transforms you overnight into Arnold!!!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 20, 2015)

Deer antler velvet was popular for a while in the same way. I even remember a pill hgh up or something that was buzzing . Truth is most OTC supplements are garbage save your cash if it claims to boost gh and actually does its not enough for long enough to do anything , that goes for most test boosters too


----------



## nastyNate (Jan 20, 2015)

sprey a few amino acids in your pie hole??? Meh, probably not


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 20, 2015)

BAC215 said:


> I have money, just not looking to use right now. I'm just wanting to learn more about GH get reviews from actual users.



Thats the thing...by the time you research it and read reviews the entire realm of gh already changed. Its pretty much find it, buy it, test it then hopefully your lucky that same batch is still available


----------



## Yaya (Jan 22, 2015)

Welcome to si..post up and make friends


----------



## goodfella (Jan 22, 2015)

Look for titstropin brother! That's the good stuff!

And stay away from anything labeled "Oral HGH"


----------

